# اين هي الجنه؟



## mery (3 سبتمبر 2006)

قرءت عدت مقالات ولم اتمكن من تحديد مكان الجنه ممكن مساعده   :yahoo:


----------



## Fadie (4 سبتمبر 2006)

مدينة عدن شمال العراق


----------



## mery (4 سبتمبر 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> مدينة عدن شمال العراق


 
مشكور .....بس ممكن دليل لانو كل واحد حاطط ادلى لو مفيهاش مشكل


----------



## استفانوس (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*وكان نهر يخرج من عدن ليسقي الجنة ومن هناك ينقسم فيصيس اربعة رؤوس
اسم الواحد فيشون وهو الميط بجميم ارض الحويلة حيث الذهب.........
واسم النهر الثاني حيجون وهو المحيط بجميع ارض كوش
واسم النهر الثالث حداقل وهو الجاري شرقي أشور
والنهر الرابع الفرات
                                                                                   سفر التكوين 2/10-14*


----------



## Twin (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي *
علي فكرة يا أخت ميراااااااا *سؤالك* من الأسئلة التي لها *بريق* ولكن ليس لها *أجابة*
*فكل الأجوبة مجرد أجتهادات*  ماشي
*أولا لتحديد مكان الجنة "جنة عدن" صعب جداً* *ليه؟*
علشان في أعتبارات كثيرة لو تدخلت يبقي مستحيل في أجابة           *مثلاً....*
*من ناحية الأنهار*
*نهر فيشون* دة نهر يصب في شط العرب "الخليج الفارسي" وفي رأي حديث بيقول هو القناة القديمة التي سميت بلاكوباس ودية في منطقة شط العرب يبقي ممكن نقول الجنة كانت هناك
*نهر الفرات* دة في العراق حالياً يبقي ممكن نقول الجنة كانت هناك
*ونهرحداقل الجاري شرقي أشور* دية تقريبا جزء من جزيرة العرب المجاورة للعراق "برية شور"   يبقي ممكن نقول الجنة كانت هناك
*أما نهر جيحون المحيط بأرض كوش* دة تقريباً نهر النيل *  لية؟* علشان أرض كوش دية هي أرض الحبشة "أثيوبيا حالياً" يبقي ممكن نقول الجنة كانت هناك 
وفي رأي أخر بيقول أنها أرض عيلام المعروفة قديماً بأسم كاشو يبقي ممكن نقول الجنة كانت هناك           *دة من ناحية الأنهار*
*أما من الناحية الجغرافيه دية قصة تاني*
*أولا هل العالم الأن* كان مثل العالم وقت وجود الجنة وبهذا الشكل والترتيب
هل العالم القديم  "أسيا وأفريقيا وأوربا " كان بهذا الشكل
هل الأخدود الأفريقي "البحر الأحمر حالياً"  كان قد حدث قبل وجود أدم والجنة أم حدث بعدها
وهل العصور المختلفة ال مرت علي الأرض دية كانت في وجود الجنة والا قبلها 
زي عصر أنقراض الدنياصورات مثلا
*أما بالنسبة للأشخاص ومكان تواجدهم قبل الطوفان*
*نوح مثلاً* كان عايش فين -بتحديد الزمن الحالي- ولما الطوفان جه السفينة رسيت علي جبل اراراط ود موجود في أسيا الصغري حالياً
وكمان يقال أن* الفراديس* التي كان يعظ فيها أخنوخ النبي هي كناية عن الجنة وأخنوخ دة أبو متوشالح جد نوح يعني كانت موجودة قبل الطوفان بحوالي *قرن من الزمان*
*يعني في أعتبرات كتيرة موجودة وكلها صح يبقي مستحيل تحديد مكان الجنة حالياً* 
*وصحيح هل هذا السؤال وتلك الأجابة ستؤثر علي حياتك وخلاصك.....؟*
*أنظروا الي ما هو قدام فالأشياء العتيقة قد مضت والكل قد صار جديداً هكذا يقول الرب*
_*ولإلهنا كل مجد وكرامة*_ _* أمين*_


----------



## mery (22 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكورين كثير على ردكم 

بس عندي تعليقات على ردك   amirfikry


> *أما من الناحية الجغرافيه دية قصة تاني
> أولا هل العالم الأن* كان مثل العالم وقت وجود الجنة وبهذا الشكل والترتيب
> هل العالم القديم "أسيا وأفريقيا وأوربا " كان بهذا الشكل
> هل الأخدود الأفريقي "البحر الأحمر حالياً" كان قد حدث قبل وجود أدم والجنة أم حدث بعدها
> ...


 
من المعروف انو الارض كانت كتله واحده و ده معروف علميا والقارات كانت متلاسقه وبفعل الزلازل والبراكين تفرقت و تشكلت جزر تانيه 

بس ممكن اعرف من كلامك انو ادم و حواء فين كانو بالجنه قبل ميعصو وطردو منهى طب راحو فين ؟؟؟

راحو على فين؟؟؟  

و شكرا للاجابه مسبقا


----------



## ma7aba (22 سبتمبر 2006)

> من المعروف انو الارض كانت كتله واحده و ده معروف علميا والقارات كانت متلاسقه وبفعل الزلازل والبراكين تفرقت و تشكلت جزر تانيه
> 
> بس ممكن اعرف من كلامك انو ادم و حواء فين كانو بالجنه قبل ميعصو وطردو منهى طب راحو فين ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


وهل السبعة ايام تعني سبعة ايام ارضية بالتأكيد لا 
ابل تستطيع ان تعتبرها سبع حقب ارضية وبناء عليه تفكك القارات قبل وجدود الإنسان


----------



## Scofield (23 سبتمبر 2006)

لى تعليق بسيط الجنة أيام آدم و حواء قبل سقوطهم يقصد بها وجودهم و أتصالهم بالله قبل أن ينفصلو عنه بسبب الخطيئة


----------



## Scofield (23 سبتمبر 2006)

وطبعا أى مكان بدون حضور الله يكون كجهنم


----------



## Twin (23 سبتمبر 2006)

سلام ونعمة للكل
أخت ماري ياريت تكوني فهمتيني



mery قال:


> مشكورين كثير على ردكم
> 
> بس عندي تعليقات على ردك amirfikry
> 
> ...


 
أ*خت ماري سؤالك هنا عايز تحديد مكان أدم وحواء*
*أوك*​ 
*في أحد الأسفار القانونية الثانية "علي ما أتذكر سفر يشوع أبن سيراخ"*
*وسامحيني *​*كتب فيه أن أخنوخ "خطف من قبل الله" وهو جد نوح *
*كان يعظ في الفراديس*
*وهنا يفسرها يوحنا بن سبع بأنها المنطقة المحيطة بالجنة*​ 
*ونقطة أخري*

*أدم وحواء لما طردو *
*تتوقعي يروحو فين؟؟ *
*أكيد هيعيشوا هم وأولدهم بجانب الفردوس المغلق *

*وبالنسبة لتحديد الموقع الجغرافي قلتلك الموضوع صعب*
*ولإلهنا كل مجد وكرامة*
*سلام*


----------



## الريم (23 سبتمبر 2006)

> كتب فيه أن أخنوخ "خطف من قبل الله" وهو جد نوح  [/B]
> *كان يعظ في الفرادوس*​


*

الموضوع شيق اين هي الجنة ، ولكن لماذا السؤال ؟لان الايمان بوجود جنه

امر طبيعي في كل ديانه ، بس المشكلة ماذا يجب علينا عمله لنكون 

جديرين بها ، المهم عبارة اخنوخ خطف من الله ماهو المقصود بخطف من 

قبل الله هاي سمعه جديده.*​


----------



## Twin (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*من هو أخنوخ؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*أهنئك أولاً علي أسلوبك*
*وثانياً بنعمة الله سأحاول أن أجيبك*



الريم قال:


> الموضوع شيق اين هي الجنة ، ولكن لماذا السؤال ؟لان الايمان بوجود جنه
> 
> امر طبيعي في كل ديانه ، بس المشكلة ماذا يجب علينا عمله لنكون
> 
> ...


 
*أولاً من هو أخنوخ*

* وعاشَ يارِد مئةً واَثنتينِ وستِّينَ سنَةً ووَلَدَ أخنوخ. **وعاشَ ياردُ بَعدَما وَلَدَ أخنوخ ثمانيَ مئةِ سنَةٍ وَلَدَ فيها بَنينَ وبَناتٍ. **فَكانَت كُلُّ أيّامِ ياردَ تسعَ مئةٍ واَثنتَينِ وستِّينَ سنَةً وماتَ. **وعاشَ أخنوخ خمْسًا وستِّينَ سنَةً ووَلَدَ مَتوشالِحَ. **وسَلَكَ أخنوخ معَ اللهِ بَعدَما وَلَدَ مَتُوشالِحَ ثلاثَ مئةِ سنَةٍ وَلَدَ فيها بَنينَ وبَناتٍ. **فكانَت كُلُّ أيّامِ أخنوخ ثلاثَ مئةٍ وخمْسًا وستِّينَ سنَةً. **وسَلَكَ أخنوخ معَ اللهِ، ثُمَ تَوارَى لأنَّ اللهَ أخذَهُ إليهِ*

*نسبه وهدف رسالته*

*أخنوخ اسم عبري ومعناه ((مكرس)) أو ((محنك)) ولفظ الاسم في الأصل العبري هو نفس الاسم حنوك في الترجمة العربية. وهو ابن يارد وابو متوشالح(تك 5: 18و21) وهو السابع من آدم(يهوذا عدد 14) من نسل شيث. ويخبرنا الكتاب المقدس أن أخنوخ سار مع الله اي أنه عاش في طاعة الله وشركة معه(تك 5: 22و24). وعاش ثلاثمائة وخمساً وستين سنة(تك 5: 23) ويخبرنا الكتاب المقدس أنه لم يوجد بعد ذلك لأن الله أخذه(تك 5: 24) وقد فسر كاتب الرسالة إلى العبرانيين هذا القول بأن الله نقله لكي لا يرى الموت(عب 11: 5) ويذكر يهوذا في رسالته عدد 14و15 أن أخنوخ تنبأ عن القضاء الذي يحل بالأشرار.*

*هذا هو أخنوخ ونحن علي ثقة أنه خطف الي السماء وبعده خطف إيليا أيضاً*
*ويفسر المفسرين الأولين أنهما خطفا الي السماء ولن يموتا بعد وأنهم سيأتون *
*من جديد قرب يوم الدينونة ليحاربوا أبليس وجنوده بسلاح الكلمة لتثبيت المؤمنين*
*وسيقتلون لأن الكل قد صدر عليه حكم الموت*

*وفي النهاية أقول لك أن*
*طرق الله بعيده عن الفحص*
*ومن نحن حتي نسأل لماذا؟*

*ولإلهنا كل مجد وكرامة*
*أمين*​*سلام*​


----------



## الريم (23 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكر الاخ امير على اجابته ولو اني مش فاهمه الموضوع عدل لكن بحاول اقرا عنه حتى استطيع مناقشتك


----------



## Twin (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*ثقي في هذا*

سلام ونعمة للكل


الريم قال:


> اشكر الاخ امير على اجابته ولو اني مش فاهمه الموضوع عدل لكن بحاول اقرا عنه حتى استطيع مناقشتك


 
*أليك شخصياً*
*الله معكي فثقي في هذا*
*هو سيمسك يمينك ليعينك ويزيل عنكي أي شئ عثر في الفهم وسيفهمك*
*الله معكي ومعنا*​*سلام*​


----------



## mery (24 سبتمبر 2006)

مجهودك حلو بس لو تكلم و تجاوب على السؤال ده و ليه تكمله طبعا 
من خلق الارض؟


----------



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2006)

mery قال:


> مجهودك حلو بس لو تكلم و تجاوب على السؤال ده و ليه تكمله طبعا
> من خلق الارض؟


 
الله طبعا


----------



## mery (24 سبتمبر 2006)

هل كان على الارض لما خلق الارض؟؟؟


----------



## Twin (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*أريد أن أفهم*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*خالق الأرض هو الله*




mery قال:


> هل كان على الارض لما خلق الارض؟؟؟


 
*مش فااااااااااااهم*​*سلام*​


----------



## mery (25 سبتمبر 2006)

اكي شكرا.


----------



## طلال مشعل (29 سبتمبر 2006)

*الجنة في السماء*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أختي الكريمة

أرأيت لو أنك نجحت في أمتحان ما ، ومن ينجح في هذا الأمتحان يكون له جائزة ، والذي يسلم الجوائز هو الذي دفع ثمنها أوصنعها مكافأة للناجحين ، ولله المثل الأعلى فقد جعل الحياة الدنيا أختبار وأبتلاء ، ورتب على النجاح في هذا الأختبار جائزة عظيمة هي الجنة ، فالجنة في السماء ، عند الله - جل وعلا - فيها ما لا عين رأت ، ولا أذن سمعت ، ولا خطر على قلب بشر ، وكيف يهنىء الأنسان في الجنة بدون أن يجاور الذي خلقها ، فالجنة رائعة جميلة ، وحتما أن يكون الذي خلقها أجمل بل قل له الجمال المطلق ، وفي المثل أسأل عن الجار قبل الدار ، فما قيمة الجنة أن لم نجاور فيها الله - جل وعلا - :yaka: 

أذا رغبت أن أعلمك وصف هذه الجنة والنعيم الذي فيها أستجبت بأذن *الله


----------



## Twin (1 أكتوبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*



طلال مشعل قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
> 
> *أختي الكريمة*
> 
> ...


 
*أهنأك علي أسلوبك وعلي ردك*
*وخاصة....*​ 


طلال مشعل قال:


> * ، فالجنة في السماء ، عند الله - جل وعلا - فيها ما لا عين رأت ، ولا أذن سمعت ، ولا خطر على قلب بشر ، ، - :yaka: *


 
*ولكن سؤال الأخت عن الجنة الأرضية التي كان يسكن فيها ابونا أدم وأمرأته*
*وليست عن الجنة التي في السماء "ملكوت السموات"*​ 
*فالحديث كان عن جنة عدن*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## mery (1 أكتوبر 2006)

> ولكن سؤال الأخت عن الجنة الأرضية التي كان يسكن فيها ابونا أدم وأمرأته
> وليست عن الجنة التي في السماء "ملكوت السموات"
> فالحديث كان عن جنة عدن



اخي كريم انا بدي اعرف الجنه الي ربي وعد بيهى وين هي ؟؟؟؟؟

من كلامك يتضح انو فيه جنتين.


----------



## طلال مشعل (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أخي وأختي الكريمين*

*أن من حكمة الخالق _ سبحانه _ أنه خاطبنا بما نفهمه ، فلم يخاطبنا بما لا تدركه عقولنا ، فالخالق ليس كالمخلوق ، فأذا أختلفت الذات اختلفت الصفات ، فعلمنا ليس كعلمه ، وتصورنا للأمور محدود بالعقل الذي نملكه ، فحين وعدنا الله بالجنة ، كان قد جعلها درجات أي جنان ، لايعلم عددها ألا الله _ جل وعلا _ وأعلى هذه الجنان هي جنة الفردوس ، فالمرؤ منا أذا أراد أن يضع جائزة لأختبار معين ، لن يجعل الجائزة واحدة ، بل جوائز ، أذا لظلم المجتهد وكافأ المقصر ، أذا ساوى بينهم في الجائزة ، فكل الناجحين لهم جوائز عند الله _ جنات _ بحسب أجتهادهم ، ولو سألت كل واحد منهم لقال لك قد أخذت الجائزة أي الجنة بالمعنى المطلق ، وللجنة أسماء عندنا منها جنة عدن والمقام الكريم ، أما آدم عليه السلام فقد كان هو وزوجه في الجنة عينها أي الموعودون بها ، وهي في السماء ، والدليل أنه حين عصى الله _ جل وعلا _ أهبطه منها ألى الأرض والهبوط لا يكون ألا من أعلى لأسفل ، وكلمة عدن تعني أقامة وخلود ، أي هي جنة أقامة لاخروج منها وخلود لاموت فيها ، نسأل الله العلي القدير أن نكون من أهلها. *

*والسلام ختام*


تم تعديل حجم الخط
بواسطة استفانوس


----------



## Twin (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*مقام ولي مكان*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*يا أخت ماري هااااااااي*

* أولاً أنا لم أقل أن هناك جنتين......!!!!!*
*كـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا*
*أنا تكلمت من منطلق معرفتك أنتي بهذه الأمور*

*بمعني*​*نحن كمسيحين*
*لا يوجد لدينا لفظ الجنة التي في السماء*
*نحن لدينا السموات وسما السموات "أي الملكوت "*
*أما لفظ الجنة هذا قد أتي مقترن بلفظ عدن وهي المكان الذي كانت به الجنة التي سكنها أبوينا الأولين في بدء التاريخ*
*ويثبت ذلك التقليد الكنسي "التاريخ" أن أدم وحواء سكنوا بعد الطرد بجانب هذه الجنة*
*أوك*​ 
*الله معكي ومعنا*​ 


*أخ طلال أنت بالفعل تستحق التهنئة ولكن لي تعليقل علي........*​ 


طلال مشعل قال:


> * أما آدم عليه السلام فقد كان هو وزوجه في الجنة عينها أي الموعودون بها ، وهي في السماء ، والدليل أنه حين عصى الله _ جل وعلا _ أهبطه منها ألى الأرض والهبوط لا يكون ألا من أعلى لأسفل ، وكلمة عدن تعني أقامة وخلود ، أي هي جنة أقامة لاخروج منها وخلود لاموت فيها  *


 
*فالجنة أرضية *
*وبالنسبة للفظ الهبوط "أهبطه منها" *
*لايدل علي النزول من أعلي لأسفل كمكان*
*قد يكون كمقام*
*أي أنه قبل الخطية كان تاج الخليقة كلها*
*أما بعد صار خائفاً ضالاً تائهاً*
*قبل الخطية كان يحي في ستر الله وكان في عشرة معه*
*أما بعد صار لا يحي معه بل كان يحاول التقرب له بالذبائح*​ 
*فالهبوط *
*لا يجب أن يكون في المكان*
*بل في المقام*​ 
*الله معك ومعنا*​*سلام*


----------



## طلال مشعل (9 أكتوبر 2006)

*معنى الهبوط من الجنة*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *

*أخي الكريم *

*أن معنى الهبوط اللفظي هو النزول من مكان ألى مكان ، وهذا هو الذي يفهم من النص ، فعندما يقال أهبط منها فهذا يدل دلالة لفظية على الهبوط الحسي ، والمعنى عند علماء اللغة لا يصرف الى معنى آخر الى بوجود قرينة أودليل معين ، فأذا قيل أهبط منها ثم أردفت بجملة أخرى ولتكن مثلا ( فأنك يا آدم لا تستحق تلك المنزلة ) فهنا يجوز صرف المعنى ألى المعنى الآخر وهو المقام .*

*والله تعالى أعلم *


تم تعديل حجم الخط 
بواسطة استفانوس


----------



## حيدر صالح (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*الجنة والنار في الانسان *


----------



## Twin (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*اليك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*الي الأخ طلال مشعل*
*كما قلت أخي طلال أن الجنة أرضية*
*ففكرة الهبوط كمعني لفظي صح*
*من مكان أعلي لأسفل صح*
*ولكن هذا ليس دليل أن هذه الجنة الأرضية "جنة عدن" **كانت في السماء*​*سلام*​ 

*الي الأخ حيدر صالح*



حيدر صالح قال:


> *الجنة والنار في الانسان *


 
*عرستي*
*سوري يعني *
*مش فاهم !!!!!!!!!!!!*
*ماذا تقصد؟*
*وضــــــــــح*​*سلام*​


----------



## sako8890 (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اين هي الجنه؟*



Fadie قال:


> مدينة عدن شمال العراق




*هلو اوووووووول تره اني من العراق بس عدن مو بلعراق عدن بصنعاءبليمن عيني انتو شبابتيهتونه تهنه معاكو ياجماعه*


عراقيـــــــــه وسأظل عراقيــــــــه:lightbulb:


----------



## wijdan (27 ديسمبر 2008)

هممم

طيب بالإذن في هذا السؤال


بعد موت الجميع

والقيامة الكبرى بعدها

أبن سيذهب الصال وأين سيذهب الطالح ؟
بإعتبار ما قلته في الأعلي اخي الكريم 



> لا يوجد لدينا لفظ الجنة التي في السماء
> نحن لدينا السموات وسما السموات "أي الملكوت "



يعني سيذهب الجميع الى السماء ؟
في مكان ما كالجنة ؟​


----------



## Aksios (27 ديسمبر 2008)

wijdan قال:


> هممم​
> 
> طيب بالإذن في هذا السؤال​
> 
> ...


الجنة دى جاءت من الكلمة (جُنينة) اى ارضية و ليست سمائيه
اما تساؤلك بعد يوم القيامة اين يذهب الصالح و الطالح

جهنم هو مكان الخاطئين و غير المؤمنين
اما ملكوت السموات هو مكان عرش الله و سوف يكون هناك المؤمنين و القديسين
و هذه الحياة ستكون ابدية لا رجع فيها


----------



## wijdan (27 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً لردك ..

لابد ان اجد موضوع هنا في المنتدى يخص الجنة وصفاتها وما إلى هنالك


تحيتي مُجدداً​


----------



## Aksios (27 ديسمبر 2008)

wijdan قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً لردك ..​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


لا تجد مواضيع اطلاقا تتكلم عن الجنه و صفاتها و ما الى هناك الا فى القسم الاسلامى فقط
لاننا نحن المسيحين نؤمن ان الجنة هذه جنة ارضيه و ليست سمائيه

اما نحن فنؤمن باربع اماكن مختلفة و هم
الجحيم و الفردوس .. جهنم و الملكوت


الجحيم هو مكان انتظار الخاطئين و الغير مؤمنين
الفردوس هو مكان انتظار المؤمنين و القديسين
و الجحيم و الفردوس اماكن للانتظار و ليست ابدية

اما بعد يوم القيامة


فجهنم سيكون المكان الابدى للشيطان و جنودة و كل من اتبعه و الخاطئين و الغير مؤمنين
الملكوت عرش الله و معه الملائكه و القديسين و المؤمنين 
اما سؤالك ماذا سيكون هناك

فى جهنم 

هُنَاكَ يَكُونُ الْبُكَاءُ وَصَرِيرُ الأَسْنَانِ.(مت 42:13)
حَيْثُ دُودُهُمْ لاَ يَمُوتُ وَالنَّارُ لاَ تُطْفَأُ. (مر 44:9)

اما فى ملكوت السموات

مَا لَمْ تَرَ عَيْنٌ، وَلَمْ تَسْمَعْ أُذُنٌ، وَلَمْ يَخْطُرْ عَلَى بَالِ إِنْسَانٍ: مَا أَعَدَّهُ اللهُ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُ (1كو 9:2)

هذا باختصار ايماننا المسيحى
سلام و نعمة


----------



## wijdan (27 ديسمبر 2008)

وقصدت الفردوس لا الجنه فعلاً  هذا خطأ مني 

مايعني انه لايوجد مايصور ملكوت السموات الأبدي  أكثر مما ذكرت ...

أُجدد شكري لمتابعتك لردودي ..​


----------



## SALVATION (27 ديسمبر 2008)

_اشكركم جميعا على التوضيح
ربنا يجعل الموضوع سبب بركة للجميع​_


----------



## Aksios (27 ديسمبر 2008)

wijdan قال:


> وقصدت الفردوس لا الجنه فعلاً هذا خطأ مني​
> 
> 
> مايعني انه لايوجد مايصور ملكوت السموات الأبدي أكثر مما ذكرت ...​
> ...


نعم بالفعل لا احد يقدر ان يصف ملكوت الله و عرشه اطلاقا
فكما ذكرت لك فى المشاركة السابقه


مَا لَمْ تَرَ عَيْنٌ، وَلَمْ تَسْمَعْ أُذُنٌ، وَلَمْ يَخْطُرْ عَلَى بَالِ إِنْسَانٍ: مَا أَعَدَّهُ اللهُ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُ (1كو 9:2)

فهمها خطر على بالك و تخيلت لا تقدرين ان تصلى الى ما اعده الله لنا فى الابديه

واحيكِ على حسن ادبكِ فى الحوار 
سلام و نعمة


----------



## wijdan (27 ديسمبر 2008)

أدبي هذا لأنني تربيت على إحترامكم دوماً 

عشنا معاً وسنبقى معاً حتى يشاء الله ..

التقليل من احترامكم يعني التقليل من احترام أحبة لي في الهوية والإنسانية ..

حاولت قول هذا للبعض هنا لكنني قوبلت بهجوم أخافني من التقدم خطوات أخرى بصدق  ...


===


" هل لك أن ترد لي جوابك برسالة خاصة حتى لا نخرج عن إطار الموضوع : هل سيحاسب الرب يسوع جميع من كانوا أمثلة سيئة للمسيحية ومن نفروا الناس من حولهم عنها ؟ كما يحاسبننا ديننا ؟  وهل سيكسبون الأجر والثواب الجيد أمثالك عندما يمنحوننا فرصة للحوار بأسلوبهم اللبق غير المنفر ؟ "​


----------



## Aksios (27 ديسمبر 2008)

wijdan قال:


> أدبي هذا لأنني تربيت على إحترامكم دوماً ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
و نحن نرحب بكل شخص محترم يريد المعرفه​ 


> " هل لك أن ترد لي جوابك برسالة خاصة حتى لا نخرج عن إطار الموضوع : هل سيحاسب الرب يسوع جميع من كانوا أمثلة سيئة للمسيحية ومن نفروا الناس من حولهم عنها ؟ كما يحاسبننا ديننا ؟ وهل سيكسبون الأجر والثواب الجيد أمثالك عندما يمنحوننا فرصة للحوار بأسلوبهم اللبق غير المنفر ؟ "


 
*السيد المسيح قال*


[q-bible] 
انجيل متى
7: 21 ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السماوات بل الذي يفعل ارادة ابي الذي في السماوات 
[/q-bible]

فهناك مسيحيون بالاسم و سوف يحاسبون على اعمالهم

اما هل واجب علينا ان نعرف الناس على المسيحية 
قال السيد الميسح فى انجيل متى


[q-bible]
28: 19 فاذهبوا و تلمذوا جميع الامم و عمدوهم باسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس 
28: 20 و علموهم ان يحفظوا جميع ما اوصيتكم به و ها انا معكم كل الايام الى انقضاء الدهر امين 
[/q-bible]

[q-bible]*5: 16* فليضئ نوركم هكذا قدام الناس لكي يروا اعمالكم الحسنة و يمجدوا اباكم الذي في السماوات[/q-bible]

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## wijdan (27 ديسمبر 2008)

> سلام و نعمة



وشكر وإحترام من قِبلي ...


تحيتي


----------

